# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The Daydream Awareness Technique

## Oreo

Daydream Awareness

Daydream Awareness, or DDA, is a technique under the DILD category. It may also be considered a variation of the MILD technique. It focuses on daydreaming while constantly being fully aware of it. This awareness then shifts over into your night's dreams and you become lucid. 

The purpose of Daydream Awareness is to have the elements of the daydream carry over into your real dream. It acts as a pre-dream that influences the plot, scenery, mood, and actions of the real dream you will have that night. Through daydreaming you can influence your dreams in just about any way you want.

This technique should be used as you're falling asleep or with a WBTB. Just keep on daydreaming as you fall asleep. You can daydream about anything you want, but it is best to daydream about experiencing a lucid dream. Try not to let your mind become too absorbed by the daydream. You want to remind yourself every 10 seconds or so that you are dreaming. You want to be constantly aware that you're dreaming so that you will be aware and lucid in the real dream. Eventually you will drift off to sleep and into a real dream. Your dream will likely have some of the elements of your daydream and you will hopefully become lucid.

Influencing Dream Control:

Do things in the daydream that would normally be done in a lucid dream. Do things like flying, teleporting, transformations, etc. Using a lot of dream control can help you to focus on the idea of lucidity. It may also improve your dream control if you're struggling with it. You can change the parts of the daydream you never think about to improve your control. You could target one of those random clouds in the background of your daydream and turn it into a giant candy bar. 

Influencing Goals:

Daydream Awareness can also help you to achieve a lucid goal. If you daydream of achieving a certain goal, your chances of completing or at least attempting that goal would be increased. If your goal is to learn how to fly, then fly everywhere in your daydream. Don't just daydream of achieving a goal though. Daydream about how you're going to achieve it and believe that it will work. So daydreaming about growing wings and launching yourself from a mountain should come first.

Influencing Scenery:

You can also use Daydream Awareness to dream of certain places you would like to visit. If you want to have a dream in space, then daydream of flying through space and pay a lot of attention to the scenery. Focus more on visualization and the senses if you want to influence scenery. 

Influencing Plot:

All you have to do to influence the plot, events, and actions in your dream is daydream of them. If you want to have a dream where you go on an epic quest to find an ancient treasure, then daydream the story. Combine the last two influences and make up the story as you go through the daydream. Daydream of all of the important events you want the dream to have. Do not daydream about things that you wouldn't want to have in your dreams. They could carry over into your real dream and ruin everything.

Special thanks to Coolb3rt and Sweep for helping to test this technique.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

It's nice that you found a technique that works so well for you, but I honestly can't see myself doing this, at least, not without a long period of intense training at visualization skills.

----------


## Sivason

Thanks Oreoboy, I like it. I use methods like this. You can get very entertaining daydreams after awhile, and it is great exercise for the visualization part of your brain. I encourage evryone to read Oreoboys thread a couple more times and look into what he is telling you. Good stuff.

----------


## Indeed

Excellent stuff here! I'll be sure to try it out when I get a chance.

----------


## NightSpy2

Looks interesting... Although, might I suggest..
You put do it as you're falling asleep or during a WBTB.... May I say that maybe you should add that you can do it during the day as well?
As I think that it would also help... Just the more you do it, the more it gets engrained in your mind, so your subconscious really wants to do it. Idk, just a thought.

But that's what I'll be doing now..
Just daydreaming before I go to sleep, and I'll be doing it throughout the day too. I'll get back to you if I get any results.

----------


## mcwillis

Don't quote me on it but this may be similar to Paramahansa Yogananda's method for attaining lucidity.  He was one of the 20th centrury spiritual giants.  I will look into it again just out of interest one day.

----------


## Oreo

> You put do it as you're falling asleep or during a WBTB.... May I say that maybe you should add that you can do it during the day as well?
> As I think that it would also help... Just the more you do it, the more it gets engrained in your mind, so your subconscious really wants to do it. Idk, just a thought.



Sorry, I forgot to include that part into my guide. It's something that should be done during the day as well. Unfortunately it's been long enough since I posted that I can no longer edit the guide. Thanks for pointing that out though.  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

OH NOES! :O
Oh well, as long as people read my post haha.  :tongue2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Did you get this from Lucidipedia?  :smiley: 

This is pretty much how I use MILD/incubation, it's my favourite induction technique because it's so creative and actually fun to do! I think the strength of it lies in that like MILD you can actually integrate stabilisation, control and your dream goal into your lucidity induction. It's a great way of establishing intent and programming your sub-conscious for lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

> Did you get this from Lucidipedia?



I thought this up on my own. I made the mistake of playing MAG for too long one day, which resulted in the tetris effect. As I tried to fall asleep I kept seeing soldiers running around shooting each other. The daydream was sort of playing out on its own without any conscious thinking. It almost felt like a real dream, so I got the idea to treat it as a lucid dream and use it as practice. I became lucid a few times that night. After thinking about it for a while, I decided that having a daydream while maintaining awareness and treating it as a lucid dream would help induce lucidity. That's my story.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Here's the Lucidipedia version in case you're interested Lucid daydreaming technique

I got the tetris effect the first time I played call of duty  ::lol::

----------


## Waidh

Thank you for this guide Oreo, I'm certainly going to try this out!

----------


## quassom

Yea this is really neat. I daydream alot so now I shall try it

----------


## fOrceez

Thanks for sharing  :smiley:  Great explanation!

----------


## littlezoe

Gotta daydream it as i dress you up in baby dragon clothes  :Oh noes:

----------


## Linnypig

This is definitely the perfect technique for me. Actually only after reading this, I realised I kind of already naturally and unconsciously do this. Kind of... I'll make more of an effort ^_^

----------


## Carousel

Wow, I always do something like this, but I usually just did it for recreation! So apparently it does wonders for lucid dreaming too... Interesting! 

Nice tutorial!  :smiley:

----------


## mdspencer68

A similar thing almost happened to me by accident. Keep in mind, this was before I heard of this method. I had recently posted this, but i'll try to give a brief description of this. A few days ago I was daydreaming about a dream scenario where a dream character told me I was dreaming. Later that night I dreamed of being in a bed in a room I didn't know. Sitting on the edge of the bed was the same DC that I dreamed up. I had a sense that she was trying to do the same thing as in my daydream, trying to tell me I was dreaming. Unfortunately every word that came out of her mouth was garbled. And this came from daydreaming a LD scenario earlier that same day. And like I said, it was purely by accident. I ran through this daydream several times within twenty minutes. So in essence I kinda discovered this by accident. I know something like this works better before you fall asleep. So now I know that this an actual technique, I am definitely going to try it.

----------


## Jkniager

I still haven't been able to lucid on a regular basis but I love to daydream. Maybe this is the push I need to get over that hump. Thanks and great tutorial.

----------


## Xanous

This thread is kind of old but someone linked it....





> This technique should be used as you're falling asleep or with a WBTB. Just keep on daydreaming as you fall asleep. You can daydream about anything you want, but it is best to daydream about experiencing a lucid dream. Try not to let your mind become too absorbed by the daydream. You want to remind yourself every 10 seconds or so that you are dreaming. You want to be constantly aware that you're dreaming so that you will be aware and lucid in the real dream. Eventually you will drift off to sleep and into a real dream. Your dream will likely have some of the elements of your daydream and you will hopefully become lucid.



This is one of the ways I have WILDs when HI is coming on strong. The only difference is I don't go as far as you in controlling it. I just barely interact with it until it becomes a full dream. It's a good post though.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Here's the Lucidipedia version in case you're interested Lucid daydreaming technique
> 
> I got the tetris effect the first time I played call of duty



I got it playing chess....am I nerdy or what? 


TMN

----------


## bluremi

Sounds like this technique didn't work for anyone because it has had no replies.

----------


## Phased

Nice! This might be good for me in the future as I day dream a lot!

----------


## Bobblehat

> Sounds like this technique didn't work for anyone because it has had no replies.



I think that _anything_ that makes you think about LDing and dreams should have some degree of success - however small. The key is to find out which techniques have a better strike rate than others.

----------


## azoller1

Great info, will boost my LD chance hopefully

----------


## Tory95

this is a realy good techniq man every single dream i have is about what i daydreamed most about every day like legit every dream will be about what i thought about during the day

----------


## Ginsan

I often get so caught up in daydreaming and fantasizing a dream that I it keeps me from falling asleep ::lol::

----------


## AstralMango

This is great! I'm a visual person so this could be my type of thing. Might try it out soon when I have a good night to work on.

----------


## spd

Great technique! My LD game has a real emphasis on MILD and I love this technique. I had a lucid dream recently where I had one dda session during the day and in my wbtb and one of the things I wanted to do was go in space. I had a WILD that night so the ld wasn't caused by dda but the dream did however start in space! 

Now I'm using this technique to help me find my dream guide and do one of the totm

----------

